
I hate marketing - quary
Hello! I just recently created my account here. I would like to start by teling you how much i hate what i&#x27;m doing right now &gt;.&gt; . I just uploaded a game to google play in which i put alot of work and effort. Since no one knows who the f.. I am, and i do not work for any large company, there seems that it&#x27;s no way to get people to try my game. The fact that i have to enter some communities and shout about my game makes me f...ing sick to my stomach , but a man has to do what a man has to do. I am sorry, and i hope i didn&#x27;t annoy anyone. I would love it to receive some honest reviews. Thank you!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.sas.g
======
simonw
I suggest submitting this as a "Show HN":
[https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show)

See also the guidelines here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
watwut
You just shouted :). Anyway, from your description, I have no idea what kind
of game it is. That makes me less likely to download it. Platformer? Action?
Puzzler?

Kudos for making really free game with no permissions. That made me actually
download it and try.

~~~
watwut
It was hard to find the restart button. I tried all three buttons on my phone,
tapped all corners and spaces between. Maybe some hint that I have to press
pause first?

The wall of text in the beginning is too long for most people and the main
character could move somewhat faster.

That being said, the game looks very nice.

~~~
quary
Thank you! I will make the "Pause button" larger and i will write in the first
hint that you find it under the pause menu. Thank you for your feedback!

------
jeffehobbs
@georgiapeach is exactly right. There's nothing here for me to attach to
regarding the most important part of your messaging: The game itself.

Tell us what's good about it; that's not marketing, that's communication.

~~~
quary
You are right! First of all thank you guys for being nice and trying to help
me. My game is about Zip, a cute creature made in laboratory by a mad
scientist. The target of the game is to save your caged brothers from his huge
mansion. Its a puzzlish adventure game, and its not easy, but it is fun and
enjoyable

------
quary
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?edit=vd&v=PojxJ6-U8Ds](https://www.youtube.com/watch?edit=vd&v=PojxJ6-U8Ds)
made a video :D

------
quary
Thank you all for your help! I feel that joining this community was indeed
pretty helpful :D. Keep up the good work guys :)

------
jitendraapi
Eventually putting your hatred for marketing here on hacker news is also a
marketing :)

------
blairanderson
stop calling it marketing.

when you make breakfast in the morning, does anyone in the world know about
it? probably not until you post a picture to Facebook.

same rules apply to your game. tell some friends to play it, if they like it
then they will share it.

------
georgiapeach
Self deprecation can be a disarming marketing strategy, but only when combined
with humor to make it palatable.

Your self deprecation is coming across as all negative here, and there's no
humorous payoff.

Recalibrate your tone.

~~~
quary
Thx! ^^ feedback is allways great :D

